# Lakers Need A Power Forward



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

One Word: Malone
Ok, I hate the guy and I probably always will, but I have to admit that he is exactly what our beloved Lakers need to jump back to the top of the L. They should first look in the draft for a power forward, but the crop is thin, so expect them to go after one in free agency. Robert Horry won't suffice any longer. Not only does this team need a good sized PF who can defend, they need one that can score. that's why Karl Malone fits the mold. The Lakers haven't enjoyed a 1-2-3 punch since they had Glen Rice. They've managed to continue winning b/c Shaq and Kobe have been spectacular, not to mention they have had supreme contributions from the supporting cast. But I fear those days are over. Remember in 1999-2000 when they won 67 games? What happened when Shaq had an off game? Kobe stepped up. What happened when Kobe's shots weren't falling? They turned to Glen Rice. imagine having that luxury again in the form of Karl Malon, a future hall of famer and former NBA MVP with 17 years of playoff experience and still producing at the age of 40. COME ON MITCH KUPCHAK, SIGN KARL!!


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

I say yes because Malone would be a good fit because of what he can do, but what he will do makes me think no. Karl Malone may be more concerned with breaking Kareem all time scoring record in stead of playing within the offense. We all know that who ever comes to LA will have to play within the triangle for the team to be successful. If Karl wants to win a title, welcome aboard, but if he is more interested in getting the record, no thanks!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Count me in the camp for PJ Brown.


----------



## Cherokeeman (May 19, 2003)

I think the Lakers need to look to the future and not just a bandaid fix. Karl Malone is to old. Even though he had a pretty good year this year doesn't mean that he will be able to do the same next year. And given the fact that some of the other starters are getting kinda old the age of a power forward that is brought in should be considered.


----------



## Sleeperz (Feb 3, 2003)

nope....malone is getting too old and slow. although the lakers do need a third scoring option, i think that we need defense at the 4 spot the most. we can't get torn up by the Western Conference PFs anymore (Duncan, Wallace, Webber, etc...). i think PJ Brown would be a better fit. hopefully devean george can develop into the 3rd scoring option next season...


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

I would also prefer P.J Brown but I don't think it is going to happen. P.J. did not want to come to LA before so I don't think he is going to now. I rather have Howard instead of Malone, Howard is yunger and has a good jump shot.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Danny Fortson...he doesn't demand the ball and he takes pressure off of Shaq on the boards....it allows for a few more breakaway baskets. Phil can obviously deal with any problems he may have caused in the past. He give you 10 and 10.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

No. I was somewhat in favor of getting him. But, why get older?? Same goes for PJ Brown, who is overrated defensively anyway, and his offensive skills are lacking. Howard is just as good of a defender as Brown, and can score like Malone, so why not sign him? He is willing to come.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

I'd love to see Juwan Howard in a Lakers uni next year.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scuall</b>!
> I'd love to see Juwan Howard in a Lakers uni next year.



Howard doesn't bring it every game..he is a bigger risk than fortson in my book. Atleast you know fortson will try IN all the games he plays.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> 
> Howard doesn't bring it every game..he is a bigger risk than fortson in my book. Atleast you know fortson will try IN all the games he plays.


I think Howard could be a great addition to the Lakers squad. He had a great attitude in this season with the Nuggets and tryed to be a leader for the young ones. Even if he doesn't bring it every game I would be willing to take the risk. :yes:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Fortson can't play D, but at least he can get mad rebounds I guess and knows how to box out


----------



## Cherokeeman (May 19, 2003)

I'm not saying that Howard would be more dedicated for sure but if he were with the Lakers he would be on a team that actually has a chance to win a championship and that would give him more incentive to play harder each and every game. Plus Phil Jackson has a way of getting players to play up to thier potential.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Fortson?*



> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> Danny Fortson...he doesn't demand the ball and he takes pressure off of Shaq on the boards....it allows for a few more breakaway baskets. Phil can obviously deal with any problems he may have caused in the past. He give you 10 and 10.


Is that the guy who plays for GS, that Shaq got into it with when the guy outplayed him and Shaq ran to the media and called him "nothing but a high school ballplayer"?

I'm not too sure Fortson WANTS to play for the Lakers w/Shaq. If made to come here --- you may not get anything from him. He would be another Samaki, a guy who CAME, SAW and said I hate this organization and this team and I won't play for them.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Fortson?*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> Is that the guy who plays for GS, that Shaq got into it with when the guy outplayed him and Shaq ran to the media and called him "nothing but a high school ballplayer"?
> ...


That is exactly why he should come here...he take pressure off of shaq by being the tough guy while Shaq dominates.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Bottom line: Get Howard.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Fortson?*



> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> 
> 
> That is exactly why he should come here...he take pressure off of shaq by being the tough guy while Shaq dominates.


I can't imagine having two fat guys clog the paint like Shaq and Fortson would. We need someone who complements Shaq not someone who resembles him.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Battlestar</b>!
> Bottom line: Get Howard.


Bottom line: Get Keon Clark. He's young, long, athletic, and defensive-minded.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Fortson?*



> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> I can't imagine having two fat guys clog the paint like Shaq and Fortson would. We need someone who complements Shaq not someone who resembles him.


The new bruise brothers..terror will reign throughout the league!:devil: :hurl: :mrt: :jawdrop:


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

We want PJ Brown!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> We want PJ Brown!


I thought i heard PJ doesn't want to play on the west coast?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Bottom line: Get Keon Clark. He's young, long, athletic, and defensive-minded.


Bottom line: Kings have an option on him. They won't let him come to us.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

Bottom Line: The Lakers needing a PF is an absolute UNDERSTATEMENT!!!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Tyrone Hill and Derrick coleman are available.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> Tyrone Hill and Derrick coleman are available.


I'd rather have your newborn at PF.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd rather have your newborn at PF.



:rofl: :laugh:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

*DAvid West ??*

NBadraft.net has us draftin' David West @ #24.. Do any of you guys think he'll be 'nuff to fill our PF spot?? 
I for one think he is a lil' undersize but is strong enuff to play PF for us.. he can start for us maybe by mid-season when he would have got used to playin' NBA style of game, n b4 that we can have Walker startin' for us ..


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

He is a winner i would take him...i had Xavier, but he does what he has to and he WILL remeber his role which is HUGE on the lakers.


----------



## Sky (May 1, 2003)

Fortson will not happen for these reasons:

1) Shaq hates him.
2) Buss would no doubt hate his contract.
3) Jackson would hate that Fortson has no shooting range, passing skills, triangle skills, is a too short too slow 4 in the big mobile west and only rebounds doesn't defend.

Other than that...

Fortson wil not be a Laker. Not a chance in the world. More goes into a personnel decision than the rebounding stats of a player who only plays to get...rebound stats.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

In other words, forget bout Fortson, forget bout Howard... we' shall get David West from the draft... I really hope that we can get him n that he will do brilliant for us...


----------



## Cherokeeman (May 19, 2003)

OK I see the reasons to forget about Fortson, but what about Howard? Although I ust admitt I like bring in a young guy better.That being West.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

The traingle to be truly effective needs good offensive rebounding


----------



## Sky (May 1, 2003)

To be truly effective, the triangle needs to keep the ball moving. It would stop at Fortson. 

He makes too much and has far too limited a game for LA to have any interest in him. And after the blowup where Shaq called him a 3rd grader, forget about it. Shaq has a lot of say in who the new 4 will be. He'd veto Fortson immediately, and with very good reason. Fortson is a terrible fit on offense, an even worse fit on defense and a disaster for chemistry. Fortson only plays to pad his board stats, no thanks. 

Cherokee - Howard fits. Hits the 15 footer, very good passer, can board and deny low block. Key is to get him in S&T and use the MLE on Payton.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sky</b>!
> To be truly effective, the triangle needs to keep the ball moving. It would stop at Fortson.
> 
> He makes too much and has far too limited a game for LA to have any interest in him. And after the blowup where Shaq called him a 3rd grader, forget about it. Shaq has a lot of say in who the new 4 will be. He'd veto Fortson immediately, and with very good reason. Fortson is a terrible fit on offense, an even worse fit on defense and a disaster for chemistry. Fortson only plays to pad his board stats, no thanks.
> ...


while i'm not going to argue with you...you don't get as many boards as fortson get by just padding your stats...he does it by hardwork..nuff said. He might not be a laker, but he is a good player. 


Howard is a wimp and doesn't belong on the lakers. I'm not sure who they will get but, he has to be someone who doesn't expect to be the focus on offense. Howard wants too many touches.


----------



## aznbusyboy (Apr 7, 2003)

pJ BROWN IS BETTER THAN MALONE UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> 
> 
> while i'm not going to argue with you...you don't get as many boards as fortson gets by just padding your stats...he does it by hardwork..nuff said. He might not be a laker, but he is a good player who has made some bad decisions.
> ...


PS. I seriously meant this in the nicest way.


----------

